# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti AMP! Edition 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

ZOTAC's GeForce GTX 560 Ti AMP! Edition is the highest-clocked GTX 560 money can buy at the moment. Its blazing clocks of 950 MHz core and 1100 MHz memory give it a 12% real-life performance advantage over the reference design, which is quite impressive for the $279 it's coming at. With additional overclocking we could reach 998 MHz, and almost broke the 1 GHz barrier!

*Show full review*


----------



## douglatins (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG Garbage, W1zz those temps make it should make it a 7.5 comparing others like MSI and Asus. Actually to the amazing Gigabyte one, with 50-65C load and 1Ghz core


----------



## ice_v (Feb 15, 2011)

how many heatpipes does the cooler have?


----------



## douglatins (Feb 15, 2011)

ice_v said:


> how many heatpipes does the cooler have?



3


----------



## wolf (Feb 16, 2011)

definitely looks like the Gigabyte SoC model is a better buy than this, higher overclock, lower temperature, lower noise, cheaper.... arguably better components used...


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (Apr 28, 2011)

wolf said:


> definitely looks like the Gigabyte SoC model is a better buy than this, higher overclock, lower temperature, lower noise, cheaper.... arguably better components used...



The Problem is the non-reference PCB of the GB SoC. So the Zotac Card is one of the fastest reference solutions where i can mount a waterblock.

http://guapa5000.lima-city.de/Layout/Layout GTX560.htm


----------



## Radys (Apr 28, 2011)

douglatins said:


> OMG Garbage, W1zz those temps make it should make it a 7.5 comparing others like MSI and Asus. Actually to the amazing Gigabyte one, with 50-65C load and 1Ghz core



This Nvidia flop gets a 9.2 while the excellent MSI HD 6950 Twin Frozr III gets an 8 (while having negative bullet points like "Cooler seems longer than necessary"). 

I guess that's why he calls himself W1zzard, he magically makes the strong points disappear for AMD and appear for Nvidia.


----------

